

Installing swank.js - dryman
http://www.idryman.org/blog/2013/03/23/installing-swank-dot-js/

======
btipling
I wonder if vimscript has the bindings to do this too. You can get the current
line and the contents of the line, so executing something on the command line
seems feasible. The communicating with the browser however probably requires
running a separate process which probably involves dependencies so installing
the extension wouldn't be as simple as just a github submodule add.

------
likeclockwork
I think I need to learn emacs. I'm not sure I want to even learn emacs. But
everytime I see a video of someone using emacs I find myself wondering "what
the hell IS this?"

Is this how people feel when they see someone using vim? (I use vim.)

~~~
dryman
I'm new to emacs, and I used to use vim in the past. I think emacs is much
harder to learn compared to vim, because you really need to learn emacs lisp
to make things functional while you don't really need to learn vim script to
use vim. It's a joy and pain to use emacs.

~~~
craigching
You don't need to learn elisp to learn emacs. I've been using emacs since
1990, 23 years now, and haven't done anything in elisp. Mostly you can copy
and paste configuration information so it's really not necessary to learn it.

I learned emacs after using vi for a short time, about a year and have never
looked back. Nothing about vi/vim impresses me, emacs can pretty much do
anything vi/vim can do.

------
nathell
Awesome. Too bad the Swank protocol is very much CL-centric and this probably
has to be heavily hacked around. I'm now waiting until someone writes an nREPL
backend for JS.

------
joelhooks
I absolutely love his joy and wonder as he demonstrates. What a great video.
This put a huge smile on my face. Thanks Felix :>

~~~
mauricioc
By the way: The video comes from Emacs Rocks, a series of screencasts done by
Magnar Sveen (@magnars). The other videos in the series are just as good.

